# FBE Carved Vessels . . .



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

One of my longtime customers in Coolin Idaho (Edit: Winter Park FL) sent me some pics of some of his most recent works. He's 72 (Edit Bob is *83*!) and still turns & carves like a banshee . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 13 | Creative 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 14, 2015)

Wow! Very impressive! Thanks for posting kevin.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2015)

Nice work- Coolin Id about 80 miles from here- priest lake is cool and upper priest is pristine. I grew up right over the hill from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice work- Coolin Id about 80 miles from here- priest lake is cool and upper priest is pristine. I grew up right over the hill from there.



He owns property in several places up there in PNW. I'll PM his name in case you happen to know him. They're longtime residents of that area so it's possible. He's also a bigtime fly fisherman.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> He owns property in several places up there in PNW. I'll PM his name in case you happen to know him. They're longtime residents of that area so it's possible. He's also a bigtime fly fisherman.


 I read his name - I have an old friend/ employee that would definitely know him if he is a fly fisherman- Mo mcGuggin A steelhead fly fishing legend up here. 
NICE wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

LMAO I'm so out of sorts I gave credit to the wrong customer. These were made by another customer of mine in Winter Park FL. I had both emails opened side by side. Not the frst time I have made such an error and won't be the last.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> LMAO I'm so out of sorts I gave credit to the wrong customer. These were made by another customer of mine in Winter Park FL. I had both emails opened side by side. Not the frst time I have made such an error and won't be the last.


Well, not to pile on, but I'm pretty certain banshees, though callid, don't turn and carve either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 14, 2015)

Extremely nice work no matter who did them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> Well, not to pile on, but I'm pretty certain banshees, though callid, don't turn and carve either.



You always think you know everything. 



 

I'd hate to be the manslave that forgot to chuck her blank up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You always think you know everything.
> 
> View attachment 78369
> 
> I'd hate to be the manslave that forgot to chuck her blank up.


There you go trying to pull the wool over our eyes again to cover your tracks. Did you think we wouldn't know the difference between the Dearg-due and a bean-sidhe? Everyone knows the Dearg-due is a turner (after midnight, of course).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> There you go trying to pull the wool over our eyes again to cover your tracks. Did you think we wouldn't know the difference between the Dearg-due and a bean-sidhe? Everyone knows the Dearg-due is a turner (after midnight, of course).



Actually what everyone knows is that Henry is in his own little weird world.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2015)

Yep....thems real nice n perdy lookin.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Actually what everyone knows is that Henry is in his own little weird world.



That...is an understatement...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 14, 2015)

I have no idea what is happening in this thread beside Kevin showed us some cool pieces. Lol

That bottom one is a real eye catcher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I have no idea what is happening in this thread

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

